# Chen Taichi Fajin basics explained



## Xue Sheng (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## greytowhite (Jul 18, 2015)

I thought Hankido was interesting from the moment I first saw it. Hapkido with traditional dance and Chen taiji thrown in the mix.


----------

